# Drug agents search Ford's Home



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Drug enforcement officers searched the home of Milwaukee Bucks point guard T.J. Ford, a television station reported Tuesday.

WTMJ-TV in Milwaukee said no arrests were made and Ford apparently was not the target of the investigation.

Complete Story


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Griffen and now Ford this season? Sometimes NBA players need to learn about the company they keep and how it will effect them. This goes not only for these 2, other players (Kobe), all players in the NBA, but people in general. It would had been sad to see his name, rep, game tarnished by someone over something foolish. I would imagine it was pretty serious, and there was a bit of evidence for Drug Agents to get a warrant and to search his / your home.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems to me police are just barging into people's homes with presumption but no real evidence for a lot of those stuff. Not a good sign.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Seems to me police are just barging into people's homes with presumption but no real evidence for a lot of those stuff. Not a good sign.


How so? Doesn't the article say some things were removed from his house, yet they would not release what? I think that means they were removing things that were not his, but illegal in some manner.

-Petey


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

"Evidence seized included a crack pipe and a small quantity of marijuana and drug paraphernalia, said Kim." - Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel

You would have hoped T.J. had better judgement than to hang out with such characters. Obviously the NBA needs to teach rookies how to stay away from the law in their inaugural sessions in NY. Perhaps we should mention it in an email to Stern?  !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> "Evidence seized included a crack pipe and a small quantity of marijuana and drug paraphernalia, said Kim." - Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel
> 
> You would have hoped T.J. had better judgement than to hang out with such characters. Obviously the NBA needs to teach rookies how to stay away from the law in their inaugural sessions in NY. Perhaps we should mention it in an email to Stern?  !


So when more details come out, I was correct. I don't think the NBA needs to teach their players how to stay away from the law, but there should be some big brother - little brother relationship between players. The better your team mate does, the more you get paid. If that makes them want to be a better person and help someone... so be it.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> So when more details come out, I was correct. I don't think the NBA needs to teach their players how to stay away from the law, but there should be some big brother - little brother relationship between players. The better your team mate does, the more you get paid. If that makes them want to be a better person and help someone... so be it.
> ...


They have that rookie orentation which apperently doesn't help too much.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm saying each player such should be paired with a Vet; like Kukoc should take him under his wing; etc etc etc.

-Petey


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

This is just like Playmakers. But Tj really has to stay sqeeky clean for the next 3 years, or else he won't get the big money after the rookie contract is up. But this is a real problem in the league. Just wait until next year when THC is banned, and we find out who has the real problems. Good luck Tj, stay clean.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I'm saying each player such should be paired with a Vet; like Kukoc should take him under his wing; etc etc etc.
> 
> -Petey


That's a good idea. Guys like Vlade Divac has been doing this already, and it'll be great for the league to have more veterans looking out for the younger guys, the rookies in particular.


----------

